# Fidel needs a Florida home



## anlyros (May 10, 2011)

Hello everyone,
Several months ago, I came home to find a very tired pigeon in my yard. He was banded and I set him up on the patio hoping to get him back to his owner. Band trace led nowhere except a statement that many bands get sent to relatives in Cuba when the call was a dead end. Bad weather and wild fires kept him here and my area has much displaced wildlilfe. I am fearful for his safety if I just release him. He is very tame and social. I need to find him a good home and need some suggestions. He will come with food and I will be happy to do a vet check. I am in So Fla and prefer him to remain in area.
Andrea


----------

